# Jolly Ball...



## Tranquility (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone had the Jolly Ball for their furbabies? Cooper chews through everything, so am wondering if these really are more resistant to teeth! He had a Kong squeak ball which he tore through in 30 minutes. Has anybody had success with Jolly Pets' other toys?


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

The jolly ball is one of Jerry Lee's favorite balls. He loves the one with the rope in it. I get him the 8" size. It lasts several months. Definitely cheaper than soccer balls that get destroyed in about 30 seconds.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

kbella999 said:


> The jolly ball is one of Jerry Lee's favorite balls. He loves the one with the rope in it. I get him the 8" size. It lasts several months. Definitely cheaper than soccer balls that get destroyed in about 30 seconds.


Your GSD is named Jerry Lee? That is awesome! lol I loved the K9 movies


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My dog destroyed my Jollyball so I wouldn't recommend it for chewers.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the one with the rope, which seems to last, but Stella is not crazy about it. She really likes the ones with the handle. Her mission is to rip off the handle but it takes her months and months. Then she likes to just play with it without the handle. 
Anyone ever try the jolly egg?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Tranquility, have you tried the black kong? Those are the strongest ones. Be careful with the jolly ball hard plastic, because your dog might end up with a broken tooth instead of a broken toy! The cuz toys are pretty durable too, I've found.


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

We have the blue jolly ball (that smells like blueberries) - we call it ballie- our Agent Cooper ADORES it - it's his favorite yard toy. He is a big chewer and this thing really holds up. We've had it since last summer and it's survived hot, cold, snow, rain and SO MUCH CHEWING.

We play with the red one with the handle at our training field and he likes that one too.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

We have owned several Jolly Balls.

The 8" heavy duty red one with the rope... No one had any interest at all, until one day they spontaneously played tug together with it ONE time, and then it sat untouched for months, until I gave it away.

The 8" blueberry ball... Jack _loves_ these. We are on our third one in 1-1/2 years. He punctured it the first day but it's a softer rubber and will reinflate itself through many many bites. For a chewer, though, idk. It's pretty soft material. He just loves to walk around biting and reinflating, biting and reinflating. And we play "soccer" with it.

The 8" pink bubblegum with handle... Bought Lillian one a couple of weeks ago. She chewed the handle off within the first half hour and then when she couldn't pick it up by the handle any longer she lost interest. Doh. Jack won't touch it...maybe because it's pink? I mean I had Lillian in mind when I bought it, but all of the toys are actually mine and they are allowed to play with them, so it's not like he knows it's "her" ball or anything, lol.

The red teaser ball with another ball inside... I had high hopes for this hard plastic ball, but every time I try to get them interested they look at me like I'm crazy. Jack will dutifully pick it up and I can see him _trying_ to be interested (probably because I want him to), but, alas...that dog's got no guile.

Now, Mattie is my power chewer, and she has no interest in the larger balls, but give her a *Cuz* and she'll take the feet off in ten minutes flat. That's it though...Once the feet and ears and squeaker are removed she will let it go and the two younger dogs will still play with it for months.

I buy 3 of the Cuz at a time for my 3 dogs. I probably buy them 2-3 times per year. There's always at least one floating around intact (except for the feet and ears). You can see one in Jack's avatar pic


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got the red one with a rope in June 2012. The rope came off eventually and now it's just a piece of red rubber but Nikon still carries it around the yard.

A month after I got it, it's full of punctures and has some big tears


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Jolly Ball is good until they get sharp grooves from teeth marks. Lakota gets a bloody snout, she pushes it and marks up her face. Even though she's a BIG chewer the softer Bounce n Play ball holds up pretty good.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden loves jolly balls. I got the giant one thats solid and he can't pick it up to destroy it, so he just chases it around the yard for hours instead. It's lasted over a year now.


3.9.13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl loves her red teaser Jolly Ball. She's not all that interested in getting the smaller ball out of the larger one, but she loves to chase it.

She's at the right size now where she can pick up the ball through the holes.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

We got Jade one of the 6" push and play hard plastic balls. She would spend all day chasing it across the room if I let her. I do wish we would have gotten the bigger size because she has actually figured out how to pick it up and now it is starting to get some holes from her actually biting it so had to go before she breaks a tooth on it. I will definitely be ordering a bigger size soon though! It is by far her favorite toy.


----------



## ssummittmann (Jul 27, 2014)

I bought the 10" blue tug and toss (handle) for my 2yr old, 85 lbs. GSD. Is this too big for him? any info on the strength of plastic? 

He attempts to chew it, and I'm worried about his teeth! Of course, I'm always worried about his teeth and don't yet understand good chewing sounds. He isn't by any means an aggressive chewer after hearing of others on here, but it freaks me out to see him bite and crunch!


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

I got the large Jolly Egg for Axel and he is an aggressive chewer. While he loved pushing it around the yard he would scrape his teeth on it over and over again until he finally destroyed it. I also splurged and bought the Varsity Ball, it's huge and heavy but again with the teeth, he managed to scrape enough of the plastic that he was getting a bloody snout from the ball. Had to put it away.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi's jolly balls last maybe a month or so..


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rudy's large red Jolly lasted 4 days.
Maybe I'll try the giant hard plastic one referenced earlier in this thread...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog chewed the handle off one jolly ball. The jolly ball with the rope through it is still going strong.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

interesting, i watch horses play with these, never considered these for dog toys. good idea.


----------

